# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  What type of brom is this?

## Fbt123

Hi, i brought this bromeliad from dartfrog.co.uk shop in the uk. The guy there said it was ok to be planted in soil (which is what i wanted) but i would like to ask you guys to see if this is true. Thnx for helping  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Some broms are terrestrial and can be planted into well draining soil. If the soil does not drain well, they will eventually rot from the roots, to the rosette and then it's gone. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Fbt123

Finally Bill, i was wondering when you'd reply! Thanks for telling me that. On further investigating, the exact species is called ' Vriesea fosteriana'.

----------


## bill

Sorry, been busy lol I believe vriesea are terrestrial broms, but I'm not 100% sure. Broms are my least favorite plant in a Viv, so I'm not as knowledgable about them lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

